# Gelding 16H called James Bond-Tri-colour approx 14/15



## nancyplus2 (17 November 2017)

Bought from a dealer in Peterborough. Just want to jnow about his past. We saw a video of him jumping but don't know how long ago? Wanting reassurance that he hasn't been retired on medical grounds, that kind of stuff. He was calm for the first few days but is proving challenging now and bucked his saddle right off when we tried to fit one to him! Can you pass word round as we want to do the right thing for this guy. 3 yrs ago he attended Drybridge veternary clinic, previous to that Tewksbury Three countries Equine hospital,  previous to that Horsham vets, West Sussex. Passport number528008090052402
 microchip number 528210002256049. his passport is stamped byNRPS De Beek 125-1, 3852PL-Ermelo.

Possible address of breeder or first owner: Vincent's horses, Pasopsweg 1, 7451 SN Holten

Any information so welcome. If you know this horse 'James Bond' please get in touch. I can send a pic via email do you can check.


----------



## Leo Walker (17 November 2017)

Which dealer in Peterborough? I have a very nasty feeling that I know exactly which one!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (17 November 2017)

Sounds like a horse I might have known, if he was originally from near Horsham. I&#8217;ll PM you my email.


----------



## nancyplus2 (17 November 2017)

Thank you. I can send you a pic if you make contact nancyplus2@aol.com 07796926567


----------

